# Girls, do you like hairy guys?



## Daigo (Aug 16, 2013)

And I mean hairy everywhere (legs, arms etc.). For example, I'm very, very hairy and I'm not sure whether should I be happy or not.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

YES. My boyfriend is hairy and I love it. :yes


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

honestly don't know everyone i've been with was not that hairy /shrug


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Some do, some don't. Fin.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

not really


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Some do, some don't. Fin.


This. I'm the same and get insecure about it (was teased for it, even). There's not really a general consensus on it, I found out from trying to get brutal honesty on this question, in the same way there would be if you said something like "Do girls like overweight guys?" (a 90% no). Some are ok with it, some aren't.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

What kiirby said.

I personally don't like hair anywhere other than on someone's head.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Currently I'm debating laser hair removal for unwanted back & chest hair. Or is that too extreme and just accept what I am?


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I think younger girls have a tendency to like smooth guys but I think hairy guys are crazy hot. Everything but your back. Hairy chest...heck yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Some do, some don't. Fin.


lol yeah.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Pretty much, women of my generation mostly cringe at the prospect of men getting their chest waxed etc.. "very effeminate, I like my men to be men" that's the standard comments I've heard.


Yes ...I like men to look like men. Plus when you shave it gets all rashy and looks nasty. I like the look of a natural body.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Too bad it ain't cool anymore, I look like Burt Reynolds with my shirt off. Ain't no wax or razor going to touch this chest and compromise my rugged manliness.


----------



## Decrypt (Jan 29, 2012)

Who cares? Why sell out and change just to get a girlfriend?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> Yes ...I like men to look like men. Plus when you shave it gets all rashy and looks nasty. I like the look of a natural body.


Some men barely have any chest hair, naturally.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

LOVE them. The hairier, the better.



probably offline said:


> Some men barely have any chest hair, naturally.


That's my boyfriend. Unfortunately, lol.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Some men barely have any chest hair, naturally.


True and that's fine. Smooth skin is fine as long as it doesnt have ugly bumps and sores on it from shaving.

I think hairy guys are definitely coming back into style.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

a beautiful girl saw my fury belly this month


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. Some hair is okay, but not like a gorilla or something.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm pretty damn hairy and I love it, I honestly don't give a crap if girls dislikes it; I'm a goddamn man. But if it really is an issue for some reason with a girl then I have been known to at least trim my chest hair down, but if you think I'm going to shave my 5 o'clock shadow to the skin...the door is on your left.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I just hate my back hair.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm pretty damn hairy and I love it, I honestly don't give a crap if girls dislikes it; I'm a goddamn man. But if it really is an issue for some reason with a girl then I have been known to at least trim my chest hair down, but if you think I'm going to shave my 5 o'clock shadow to the skin...the door is on your left.


Ohhh ouch. That makes the skin around my chin hurt just thinking about it.

and sorry if this is too um...blunt but I also like everything below the waist left natural. I mean some light grooming is fine but I think it's so gross when guys hack everything off :no


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not really but some hair on the chest is fine. I'd prefer if they shaved their armpits and butt crack.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread needs more hair. Chest hair appreciation!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Well, if you decide you don't like the hair, it's fixable.

Uh, but yeah hair/no hair. I don't care. 

(Careful though, body hair is kind of fun to play with. At least for pesky people like me.)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My lady likes it. She rubs my scruff for good luck before tests.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've always hated how much hair I have on my back.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Any lady who likes an ape is free to contact me (before you contact the actual ape on this site ). Ha ha.

Seriously. I've got the goods. Even the damn back hair.

I'm so insecure.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

shave it off.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Think of it this way, being hairy is better than not being hairy.

If you meet someone who does like hairiness, then thats cool. If you meet someone who doesn't, then you can shave/wax it.

However if you barely have any hair naturally, you may end up meeting someone who does like hair.

So being hairy means you have the option of both


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Pretty much, women of my generation mostly cringe at the prospect of men getting their chest waxed etc.. "very effeminate, I like my men to be men" that's the standard comments I've heard.


I find this as we'll


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

If it helps guys, there is a huge myth about shaving being an okay way to remove hair.

it is totally false.

When I was in my teens, I had a unibrow, which be honest women, a well groomed man is the best.

Anyways, I plucked that unibrow everyday. Now it's gone. Completely, it entirely disappeared on it's own after a few years. Sure, to this day there is oddly enough, one hair that still needs the occasional pluck. Overall though, there is no more unibrow.

In other words, don't shave, or stuff will grow back stronger. Only my opinions. Find the science if you feel otherwise.

In the examples given, honestly, I bet they were so paranoid about their puberties and hair growth, they took razors to their backs and legs every other day.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

brooke_brigham said:


> Ohhh ouch. That makes the skin around my chin hurt just thinking about it.


Yeah I get complaints, but damn it I love a good 5 oclock shadow. It also keeps me from looking like a 12 year old.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Just no chest or back hair. And keep your armpits trimmed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Yeah I get complaints, but damn it I love a good 5 oclock shadow. It also keeps me from looking like a 12 year old.


Ladies love it and it's also nice to be called "sir". I'm currently working on my hipster beard.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm actually not that hairy, so I hope not. I have hairy arms and legs, and a hairy face (when I don't shave), but the scene in Steve Carrell movies would be redundant for me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

How hairy are we talking about? 

I love hairy arms, legs, armpits, facial stubble, the 5'oclock shadow.

Anything on the back or the chest needs to go.

Purpose being that I need to see muscle definition and hair interferes with that.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Do hairs keeps you guys warmer? I wouldn't know because I'm almost hairless.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> How hairy are we talking about?
> 
> I love hairy arms, legs, armpits, facial stubble, the 5'oclock shadow.
> 
> ...


what if you are seeing an overweight fellow? Does the hair still need to go then? :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> How hairy are we talking about?
> 
> I love hairy arms, legs, armpits, facial stubble, the 5'oclock shadow.
> 
> ...


This hairy.










Tell me to shave my chest and I'll laugh at you. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree that people who have body hair shouldn't have to shave for other people's benefit.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Girls are supossed to like guys, not the amount of hair they are having or not. If a guy treats them right but gets rejected simply because of some hair, it is something wrong with them not with him. He is lucky not having to deal with that kind of a person. It's the same with guys rejecting women for god knows what minor issues. 

I have excluded extreme cases. For example, having as much body hair as in severe hirsutism.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I remember when I wanted so much to grow facial hair. And then, when it started coming (and I grow facial hair really fast and thick, if I don't shave twice a day, I look terrible), I hate shaving. I wish there was some way that I wouldn't have to shave. Being a man, my ***.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Girls are *supossed *to like guys, not the amount of hair they are having or not. If a guy treats them right but gets rejected simply because of some hair, it is something wrong with them not with him. He is lucky not having to deal with that kind of a person. It's the same with guys rejecting women for god knows what minor issues.


Girls are going to like whatever they like and they don't need you telling them what they are "supposed" to like. Get over it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

arnie said:


> Girls are going to like whatever they like and they don't need you telling them what they are "supposed" to like. Get over it.


Riiiiight....


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SilentLuke said:


> what if you are seeing an overweight fellow? Does the hair still need to go then? :yes


Yes. Back and chest, need to go. It needs to be smooth and preferably tan.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> This hairy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look at this video and maybe you will get inspired.






I love hairy guys, JUST not on the back or the chest. It really detracts from the goods so in the end you're hurting yourself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> Look at this video and maybe you will get inspired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaand... I'm gay.

Thanks a lot, calichick!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Aaaaaaand... I'm gay.
> 
> Thanks a lot, calichick!


If the guy is incredibly good looking and well groomed, chances are he's gay. Why is that a bad thing?

I think straight men could really take some cues from gay men.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> Yes. Back and chest, need to go. It needs to be smooth and preferably tan.


sounds like too much work, but you like what you like.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SilentLuke said:


> sounds like too much work, but you like what you like.


the expression "taking care" of yourself doesn't imply waking up each morning looking like a supermodel.

Looking good actually, takes work.

I will never understand why people don't have the motivation to look their best in front of others, for me it's an absolute priority, because when I look good, I feel good, I exude confidence.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I rather feel good from the confines of my stomach.

No but seriously I believe men do not obsess with appearance because it looks gay. I personally would take care of my skin and not have hair. But no tan for me. I just do not like hair on my body though I am fine with keeping long head hair. These are all just my personal preference. thankfully I do not grow much hair for the time being. I do not know about women preferences but mainly my choices would mainly be narcacistic, to each their own style.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

no offense guys but you need to reconsider your definition of what you think is "gay".

The only hot guys on youtube are gay which is why I'm subscribed to them in the first place. [well that, and the majority of them are shirtless in all their vids]

Gay guys on the whole surpass straight men any day of the week in the looks department. I'm sure the majority of females would choose them if they didn't know they were strictly d***ly


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well then if we did take care of ourselves then how will women know who is heterosexual? I am joking btw.

Hair is more of a survival trait then anything else hairy men are from colder climates considering I am from a warmer climate I naturally have zero back hair with minimal hair elsewhere.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Come at me ladies: 8)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Isn't only 10% of the population considered good looking?

Sure seems like it .

ideal body hair


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

happy trail is fine to remain, just so long as it doesn't go from being a trail to a forest.

:no


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy giant pictures, batman!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

his name is actually "Bateman"


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nah, I don't mind some hair, but I'm not into guys with 
Chuck Norris chests.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

calichick said:


> Look at this video and maybe you will get inspired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I thouroghly enjoyed that video even though I love chest hair.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Stilla said:


> I thouroghly enjoyed that video even though I love chest hair.


:lol


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't care for hairy backs. Just about anything else is ok. However if a man had less body hair than myself I'd be kind of freaked out.​


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a girl not girl(s); I don't like too much hair on men(not fabio chest hair but leg hair is nice).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

arnie said:


> Holy giant pictures, batman!


:teeth....yes i thought my computer was broken.....


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

failoutboy said:


>


Is that an extension of his public hair?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Can everyone stop posting Evidence of big foot?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Stilla said:


>


:lol crazy face



failoutboy said:


>


omg that is hairy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

failoutboy said:


>


yes everyone keep quoting failoutboy...:teeth... you've become quite the entrepreneur of hairy men...


----------



## Johana (Feb 3, 2014)

Hair is neither attractive nor unattractive to me  If a guy is handsome he's handsome with or without hair...


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm one of those people who already doesn't think they're attractive as it is so on top of that I'm also "blessed" with hair. *sigh*


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the moral of the story is, if you have a nice body, hair on it is okay.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_vomits._

okay, i suppose i can tolerate body hair -- even excessive amounts of it -- if i love the person. but ick. i definitely do not prefer hair, other than that which is perched upon the head, on any human being. ewwie.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> _vomits._
> 
> okay, i suppose i can tolerate body hair -- even excessive amounts of it -- if i love the person. but ick. i definitely do not prefer hair, other than that which is perched upon the head, on any human being. ewwie.


would you be willing to tolerate the pompadour in my pants


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> would you be willing to tolerate the pompadour in my pants


depends how poofy it is


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Um, I personally don't.
I aspire to date a guy who is prettier than me, and in my book, being hairy isn't pretty.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Love fluffy guys... beard.. hair.. chest hair.. arm hair why not.. crotch region.. sure I can deal lol. Back hair.. no.. I mean I THINK I can but that isn't a hot thing to me.. I think every ex ive had has never had a back hair problem so I just never got use to this idea. Even tummy hair is cute.. idk.. I like scratching a man a lot.. like petting him. It's weird. I am a touchy feely gal.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

eww no
only facial hair and head hair


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't really gave much thought to it, so it doesn't really matter to me. But It would feel strange to date a guy with no hair at all though lol


----------

